# Where can I download Microsoft Information Server plz...



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

I really need to know this..........



Can someone please tell me where i can download Microsoft Information Server (IIS) 4.0 or greater. I need this so i can install my MS frontpage extensions.


Plz
thanx
sam


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

IIS = Internet Information Server and if it is available you would have to get it from MS's web site. If you have Front Page you don't need IIS to install them..jsut download them

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...45-1884-4a16-a8cb-25d2f0815fa3&DisplayLang=en


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hey,


I have MS frontpage and that link you sent me too, i already downloaded that. When i downloaded that it says You need Micrsoft Internet Information Server 4.0 or greater. I have frontpage so where can I download IIS?


----------



## Annai (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi,

I guess you can't download IIS 5.0/6.0 as a separate download. These components are inbuilt windows components that comes along with either W2K Server edition and Professional edition. It does not even come along with W2K Home Edition. As a matter of fact, W2K Home edition does not even contain PWS (Personal Web Server).

You have mentioned that you have to install FPSE. May I know why do you want to do that? 

The reason I am asking this - if you can explain this to me, I would be in a position to tell you whether is there any roundabouts available.

Regards,

Harish Mohanbabu


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

thanksyou for your reply but I do not need to no the answer n e more becuase i need a host for my loggin.And i do not have one.


----------

